# Who's the next free agent the Knicks will target?



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

The #1 need for this team is point guard so probable Raymond Felton or Luke Rindnor if Felton wants to much money.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think we should get Luke to run the Pick and Roll w/ Amare, plus hes more a distributor but I'm very curious to see what D'Antoni can do w/ Felton. Remember, Felton never had that go to guy (unless u count G. Wallace) in Charlotte like he would have in NY w/ Amare. I think that can open up his game big time. We should give them both 2 year deals. Any FA's we go after now should only be offered two year deals to keep cap available for the summer of Dwight, Paul, Deron, Josh Smith.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> I think we should get Luke to run the Pick and Roll w/ Amare, plus hes more a distributor but I'm very curious to see what D'Antoni can do w/ Felton. Remember, Felton never had that go to guy (unless u count G. Wallace) in Charlotte like he would have in NY w/ Amare. I think that can open up his game big time. We should give them both 2 year deals. Any FA's we go after now should only be offered two year deals to keep cap available for the summer of Dwight, Paul, Deron, Josh Smith.


Agreed. Everyone but the heavy hitters should be on two year contracts or a one year deal if it can be helped. I think we should bring in both Luke Ridnour and Raymond Felton to have a battle of the PG position. Whoever is more impressive during the year gets to keep his spot long-term; or whatever long-term might be considering that Tony Parker is available and so may be Chris Paul.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm hearing we're close to signing Felton.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

Knicks4life said:


> I'm hearing we're close to signing Felton.



The more I was thinking last night about what's next for the knicks post Lebron James the more I thought about Raymond Felton and what he can bring to this knicks teams. I remember the 2005 draft and seeing Raymond Felton go 5th to Charlotte and thinking wow, he's going to do wonders out in Charlotte. Well I was wrong with that but to be fair I don't think Charlotte had the right pieces around him. In NY Raymond Felton will have 2 big men (Amar'e & Randolph) to work with, he'll have Chandler out in the wing to run with him plus he'll have Gallo to kick it out to, to knock down the jumper. Raymond Felton has a career avg of 13.3 ppg, 6.4 apg, 1.4 spg and 3.4 rpg, not bad stats for a pg on a bad charlotte team. I think he has can become this years most improved player. I'm all for the idea of bringing in Felton to run the Knicks for the next 2-3 years and depending on how he does, thereafter.


----------

